# Oahu HGVCs - Help me decide which one to stay



## cardinal93 (Jun 19, 2013)

Hi Tuggers,

I am new to HGVC and planning a trip to Hawaii in April, 2014 with my small family (wife, and 2 boys aged 5 and 7).

We have never time shared before, and have never been to Hawaii before either...please give me some advice on which of the 3 resorts to stay at (lagoon, kalia or GW).

Some things to set some context:

1. Wife would like to see the ocean...are all the rooms ocean view? We would rent a 1 bedroom.

2. We don't understand the different room labels (regular, plus and premier)...besides the fact that it ascends in number of points needed.

3. We don't mind using our points "wastefully" if that will give us a nicer room or view...this would be our first real extended family vacation trip, and after paying probably $2500 for airfare, no point in saving the few dollars that the extra points are worth. Who knows when we'll get a chance to return to Hawaii...

4. Are all 3 resorts connected...and what is HHV? Is that the name for all 3 resorts in aggregate?

5. I don't mind spoiling my wife and kids. Is GW worth the extra points?

6. Is it okay if we don't rent a car? Would it be a safe assumption that most things I would need (groceries, gifts, etc.) are walking distance...my son does have some special dietary needs (gluten and dairy free), so hopefully there is something like Whole Foods or Sprouts or similar alternative food shops close by.

7. We're not very adventurous, so we are more than content to in/around the resort, with some side trips to visit Pearl Harbor and other tourist attractions.

So...which resort, and which room type?

Thanks!

Cardinal93


----------



## presley (Jun 20, 2013)

cardinal93 said:


> Hi Tuggers,
> 
> I am new to HGVC and planning a trip to Hawaii in April, 2014 with my small family (wife, and 2 boys aged 5 and 7).
> 
> ...



Answers in purple.  The whole resort complex is very nice.  Go for the best ocean view that you can get.


----------



## bastroum (Jun 20, 2013)

I would stay in the Lagoon Tower, 1Bd Plus. Plus means higher floor. Almost all the high floors have ocean views. I like the Diamond Head side view the best. Although the Marina side has a nice view. In my opinion the GW is not worth the added points. You are better off spending the added points on a 2BD Premier unit in the Lagoon Tower. The Kalia Tower would be my last choice. You will not need a rental car. However you can rent by the day at Hertz on the property or a couple of car rentals just off the property. We don't shop for groceries very often, there is a Foodland Market at the Mall which is a $8.00 cab ride each way.


----------



## TUGmember100 (Jun 20, 2013)

I think a one bedroom plus in the Lagoon tower would offer better ocean views.  We've stayed in the GW as well, and though the fixtures are newer and there is a W/D in unit...we prefer the noticeably larger size in the Lagoon tower units.  Our boys are just a tad older than yours, and they love the lagoon and the pool...which are just steps away from the elevator of the Lagoon tower.  I'm sure your kids would love it too, and you just might find yourself coming back.

For us, we need a car...just to hit up all the good eats around the island.


----------



## cardinal93 (Jun 20, 2013)

Thanks so much for all your advice.

Looks like I have some points to blow as well as a couple more weeks to do more indepth research before club season opens up for mid april spring break.

If anyone of you book around early/mid april spring break, there should still be plenty of available units at that time as long as I check inventory at around 276 days prior to my checkout date, right?

Is it necessary to do the reservation "walk" rigomorole?

Thanks!


----------



## Remy (Jun 20, 2013)

I'm in a 1br Plus at the Lagoon Tower right now. The rooms are newly renovated with new furnishings, appliances, etc. It has the better views (ocean/beach/lagoon) and is a better value on points than GW. I would be in the camp that believes GW is not worth the points, now even more since the renovation at Lagoon Tower.


----------



## bastroum (Jun 20, 2013)

I would call as soon as you can book 3 nights. Then call every day to add a day. If you are going during spring break week the nights may be gone if you wait for 7 nights.


----------



## GregT (Jun 20, 2013)

I think it is going to be tough to get this property during Spring Break.   I recall last year that there was no availability, and I have to think that this is typical during that period, where home resort owners are using the property.

If you really need that week, you may need to rent rom an owner.

Best,

Greg


----------



## alwysonvac (Jun 20, 2013)

*For hotels and timeshares in Hawaii, there are basically two main view classifications - ocean front and ocean view. *

Oceanfront generally means you're directly facing the ocean. 
Ocean view generally means you have some view of the ocean but it can be full or partial views which may or may not be noted by the hotel or timeshare.
The Hilton Hawaiian Village (HHV) offers both oceanfront and oceanview rooms. Some are better than others

The Hilton Hawaiian Village (HHV) is a mega resort with several hotel and timeshare towers (see resort map below)
NOTE: There are lots of old threads on TUG about each of the towers at HHV.

JMHO... I've stayed in all three towers at HHV. I suggest that you book the Lagoon Tower. 
There is more demand than supply for HHV therefore book as soon as the Club Reservation Window opens and take whatever is available in the Lagoon Tower one, two or three bedroom. Lagoon Tower is a better point deal than the Grand Waikikian. 
If nothing is available at the Lagoon Tower opt for the Kalia Tower plus units. The last choice is the Grand Waikikian Tower.

Here's a brief summary of the three towers with some links
(1) *Lagoon Tower *is the popular tower since it offers (a) the original lower HGVC point structure, (b) great views and (c) the closest tower to the ocean. Lagoon Tower was a converted apartment building. It is the oldest timeshare tower but it has gone through a recent renovation. Most of the rooms offer ocean views except for some of the lower floors which may be blocked by trees. 
PLUS at the Lagoon Tower are on the higher floors means a guaranteed ocean view room.
PREMIER at the Lagoon Tower can be either two bedroom oceanfront or three bedroom penthouse units (oceanfront or oceanview). 
HHV Views - http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=132545
HHV Oceanfront and Penthouse units - http://tugbbs.com/forums/showpost.php?p=1001076&postcount=4
HHV Master Thread - http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=95233
My 2013 photos of Lagoon Tower one bedroom plus - http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=186412

(2) *Kalia Tower* is a combination hotel/timeshare tower. Kalia timeshare units are converted hotel rooms. There are a total 72 timeshare units in the Kalia Tower. The rooms are located on 6 floors (floor # 12 through 18; there is no 13th floor)
studio [all Ocean View rooms] - total units 6
one bedroom [view: Mountain/City View] - total units 24 
one bedroom Plus [view: Ocean View] - total units 42 
2011 Kalia Tower one bedroom plus photos - http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=159371

(3) *Grand Waikikian* is the newest timeshare tower. It was built brand new and therefore has some amenities the others don't offer like in-room washer/dryer, separate tub/shower, etc. It's the fanciest/luxury tower with the highest point structure. 
HOWEVER with the Grand Waikikian Tower, a  PLUS unit doesn't necessary give you a great ocean view like the Lagoon and Kalia towers.
My 2013 photos of Grand Waikikian one bedroom plus - http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=186412
Threads regarding PLUS and PREMIER views in the Grand Waikikian 
- http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=145012
- http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=162442
- http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=185834
- http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=191945

AERIAL VIEW





View from Lagoon Tower One Bedroom Plus Room 








View from Kalia Tower One Bedroom Plus Room 








View from Grand Waikikian One Bedroom Plus Room 







Have a wonderful time


----------



## PDXGolfer (May 11, 2014)

Hi, all.  Been lurking on the boards for a while but this is my first post.  I understand the interiors of the HHV Lagoon Tower units were updated recently (within the last year?). Does anyone have, or know where I can find, pictures of the updated interiors? Thanks and SIAP elsewhere.


----------

